# Calling Firefox users! What add-ons do you love/use?



## tenzip (May 4, 2007)

I see from the somewhat old poll that a lot of folks use Firefox as their primary browser. I've used it for a long time, since v. 1.0.something. 

The things I like best about FF is the add-ons that let you customize it so it works the way you want it to, and that it tends to be more responsive than IE. Oh, and the 'start searching when I start typing' is invaluable to me. 

I tend to be kind of minimal now, I went through a stage where I had about 3-4x as many add-ons.

So, what add-ons are you running, what do they do (briefly), and which ones could you not live without?
I'll start, my current add-ons are, (with *** next to my can't-do-withouts):



***Adblock Plus - Blocks many of the annoying, flashing, sometimes pornographic advertisements that pop up on web pages. Can subscribe to a general list, and add your personal un-favorites.
***Download Statusbar - Replaces the regular download window with a status bar, showing d/l progress of each file. You need to set it to continue downloads when you close FF, or the d/l stops when you close the browser window. Google's Chrome browser has this.
DownThemAll! - Allows you to download everything on a page, or just selected items. I don't use it very often.
Faviconize Tab - Shrink your tabs to just the icon (no text), so you can have even more tabs open. Whee!
***Fission - Turns the address bar progressively blue as a progress bar when loading a page, like Safari. More visible, to me at least.
GooglePreview - Gives a thumbnail view of each Google result right in the Google page. Occasionally useful.
***IE Tab - Lets you view non-standards-compliant pages with the IE rendering engine in a FF tab, so you don't have to go to the trouble of opening up a browser that supports and allows broken, dangerous code.
***NoScript - Blocks JavaScript unless you tell it not to. Takes some getting used to, lots of web pages won't work without JS. Will annoy/befuddle other users of your PC.
***Nuke Anything Enhanced - This add-on is a joy. Lets you select anything on the page, and make all other elements on the page go away, or vice-versa.
PDF Download - When you click on a PDF document, it asks if you want to open in PDF viewer, in tab, as HTML, save as. Very nice.
***Tiny Menu - Replaces the standard menus with a single Menu that contains all the regular ones. This lets me have menus, buttons, and address bar all on one toolbar, thereby maximizing display space.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hmmm... no FF users around these parts huh?

I just answered this at another board and this is how another member posted his. The question reminded me that I had intended on posting here and forgot.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

For my skin I use Noia 2.0 Exstreme 

I also use FlashGot
Smooth scroll
and download status bar.


----------



## ludwignew (Nov 14, 2008)

For me would be Stealther!! This one lets you navigate in pages that restrict your entrance due to cookies. Eg. diccionarios.com in this page they let you search only 4 words. Then you have to buy a license. With stealther you can navigate without a problem!!


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

I try to keep the masses of plugins to a reasonable level for stability purposes, but I can't live without:

NoScript
AdBlock
IE View Lite

... and CoolIris is just plain cool. 

NoScript can be a big pain in the neck for random surfing sessions, but there's nothing in it's league for keeping you safe as you surf.


----------



## flk (Dec 13, 2008)

Flashblock and NoSquint for me


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Oddly enough, I only use a couple.
AVG Safe Search
JAVA Quick Starter
Move Media Player


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

I've just converted to Firefox after many years with IE..
The first add-on I loaded was "Speed Dial"..
I look at the same websites everyday, and to have a page of thumbnails of those sites layed out on the screen, where I can just click on each site is great..


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

Like many others I have found adblock and Noscript invaluable. Also, IE tab is great.


----------



## Jaminschipper (Feb 1, 2009)

lol honestly I like explorer because iv'e used it since I was like 12 years old and I turn 21 next month soo, anything else is not up to par to me because I dont really like change.


----------



## KalaniP (Dec 17, 2008)

Jaminschipper said:


> lol honestly I like explorer because iv'e used it since I was like 12 years old and I turn 21 next month soo, anything else is not up to par to me because I dont really like change.


Aren't you a little young to be so set in your ways?


----------

